# Wild mantis laying ooth



## Rick (Sep 9, 2009)

In my yard today:


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 9, 2009)

Very cool... I like the progressive photos.


----------



## spicey (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice! I hope I find some ooths in my yard this fall, I released about 200 nymphs back in June and have seen a few in my garden recently, but we have had such horrid weather this summer, I don't think very many survived.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice Pics Rick!


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

I released a bunch of s. carolina adults. I found another female the other day that had laid an ooth somewhere. I couldln't find it though.


----------



## ismart (Sep 10, 2009)

Very cool pic's B) I love how she progressively starts to look toward you. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

ismart said:


> Very cool pic's B) I love how she progressively starts to look toward you. :lol:


She is the only mantis so far that has ever looked at me while laying an ooth. They always seem to just ignore your presence.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> She is the only mantis so far that has ever looked at me while laying an ooth. They always seem to just ignore your presence.


+1

I've noticed that while laying an ooth, the females appear to be in a "trance". Much the same way python females are when they lay their eggs.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 10, 2009)

nice pics!


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Rick. Nice progression. I hope to do the same next season with my _S. limbata_...if my breeding army succeeds.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Sep 10, 2009)

Wonderful pictures. I went out today in search of carolinas but I didn't find a single one.  I found a lot of old ooths, though.

Rebecca


----------



## spicey (Sep 10, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> +1I've noticed that while laying an ooth, the females appear to be in a "trance". Much the same way python females are when they lay their eggs.


Or women when they are giving birth and go into transition (except for the expletives... :lol: )


----------



## cat_named_noodles (Sep 10, 2009)

spicey said:


> Or women when they are giving birth and go into transition (except for the expletives... :lol: )


lol! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> +1I've noticed that while laying an ooth, the females appear to be in a "trance". Much the same way python females are when they lay their eggs.


Me too but this one was aware each time I came around. She would look at me and straighten her front legs out.


----------



## agent A (Sep 10, 2009)

I've seen captive females lay eggs before, the proccess is fascinating!


----------



## pilotdave1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

Very Cool pictures.....


----------

